# Snail with betta



## Tpatrdh (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello everyone I am new to this forum and I had a question. First I have a 2.5 gal tank for my little betta no filter and his tank is kept around 80-82 degrees 
And I was wondering if a snail would help just keep the tank a little cleaner?
My worries are if I somehow got a female would the tank be overrun with snails?
What would I feed it or do I have to?
Also do I need a lid for the tank or can I just keep the water lvl down?
And what kind of snail do u recommend?

If I think of anymore questions I will let y'all know


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome,
Ya a snail would be fine, so would ghost or whisker shrimp. The whiskers would probably be better, cuz they are bigger. The snail would eat extra food and algae. I dont use a lid or keep me water level down. I would say get a nerite. That is what I have and their great. Plus they can't successfully breed in freshwater. Also I would recommend you get a small filter. It will help keep the tank clean as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tpatrdh (Jul 8, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

The snail will 'clean' the tank by eating left overs, algae etc. But snails poop too! 

You will be adding to your bioload, as snails will poop and add ammonia to the water (just like any fish). Things may physically look clean, but I highly recommend a filter- as that's what will really keep things clean, as ammonia is invisible.

Like tankman said, nerites won't breed in freshwater- they also aren't too big for a small tank too. You may need to feed your snail if your tank is clean, you don't overfeed your fish or don't have much algae. Cucumber/zucchini slices or algae wafers are often used for snail food. Ramshorns, pond and trumpets snails tend to populate very quickly. Apple/Mystery snails are quite large as well and will really add to the bioload. 

As for lids, you should have a lid for your betta anyway- as there is a risk of it jumping out of the tank, otherwise lower the water level a few inches to reduce that risk. Generally aquatic snails will stay in the water unless there is something wrong with the tank water.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah I have an apple snail...he poops soo much!...so you'd really just have to clean it more, I've heard nitrate snails are least pooppy and alot of people suggest them...ive never had one my LFS doesn't carry themxc...if I was you id consider shrimp, make sure to add anything before you add your betta...that way he's not ohh a meal nom nom nom..its more like oh hey who are you? You live here? Okay cool


----------



## Tpatrdh (Jul 8, 2014)

Yah my water is low so he can't jump out  also what filter do u recommend?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think the brand is bluezoo. Or blue something, my lfs has them. There little hob filters rated for small tanks. Never used one but a couple buddies did and said they are good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tpatrdh (Jul 8, 2014)

I look it up


----------



## Tpatrdh (Jul 8, 2014)

I found deep blue nano filter is that right?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tpatrdh (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok thank you


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Np
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Tpatrdh said:


> I found deep blue nano filter is that right?


The _Azoo Palm_ is the same filter by a different name. Good little filter.


----------



## Tpatrdh (Jul 8, 2014)

I will look at that to thank you


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

I prefer the Jebo 501, but the Azoo is cheaper.


----------

